

How To Become A Jedi Knight - anonfunction
https://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20140309152751-5858595-how-to-become-a-jedi-knight

======
jtfrench
Amazing how little you need to survive/thrive.

Also amazing how important our own beliefs/self-imposed limits impact our
perception of the world . Neuro-linguistic progamming helps shed some light on
this.

"Whether you think you can, or you think you can't --- you're right!"

